# Need Chef's Advise



## neef (Feb 23, 2006)

ok guys, At my school they just got a new Trades program called Baking and Pastry Trades, and what it is, is a program that lets me (Grade 10) Take a college coarse at VCC. It gives me extra high school credits and sounds very intresting.

I dont have to pay even 1/8 of the 3000$ tuition. But my question is

Do good Cuisine Chefs have Pastry and Baking training? 

Im not sure if I want to take this coarse because I want to be a Hotel Executive Chef. 

Can someone give me some pointers and advice on schooling and stuff?

Rob


----------



## andrew hope (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey I'm going to VCC in 3 weeks myself ... I'm just an apprentice so can't really answer your question but hey I can tell you it can't hurt


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Go for it! If you want to be a real Chef, you need to know everything about food, including baking. You might not have to be an expert, or even like baking, but know enough so you 're one step ahead of your pastry chef.

VCC is a real eye opener, some real good Chef/instructors there.


----------

